
Coronavirus: Dogs are trained to diagnose bug and can screen 750 people per hour - ajaviaad
https://www.fr24news.com/a/2020/04/coronavirus-dogs-are-trained-to-diagnose-a-bug-and-could-screen-750-people-per-hour.html
======
Kaibeezy
Also terminators.

